# Connecting an old antenna tv to a digital computer source.



## tsunchoo (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey people,

I have an old Sony black & white TV which is not the same but similar to these photos.. I also have an RF converter box.

I want to be able to play back video from an iPod or from a mac laptop and play it on this TV - is it possible?

I'm not with at home right now but can post more detailed pictures later but i'm pretty sure the only thing the tv has on the back is an antenna connection - the RF converter was purchased from Radio Shack about 2 years ago - so that must be pretty standard.

Any help much appreciated.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

